# Tiguan in the snow



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

*First drive in the snow*

Got to drive the Tiguan on snow covered roads yesterday it handled the wet snow very well in both the road and snow modes. It was very slippery as the three cars that were off the road within one mile of each other found out. I drove up the 1 1/2 mi. hill to my house. The Tiguan drove up the hill without spinning a wheel. I've only driven about five mi. in the snow but I'm really impressed with the 4motion drive system. I know there will be more chances to drive in the snow.:snowcool:


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Been debating whether to get snow tires myself. Problem is in town it?s usually over 50 degrees...but we like to go explore in the mountains on untreated forestry roads as well. Not sure if I trust the all seasons for that.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i cannot wait for snow to hit where i live! 
i hope we get a lot now i have a 4Motion vehicle.


----------



## bateau (Jun 16, 2013)

socialD said:


> Been debating whether to get snow tires myself. Problem is in town it?s usually over 50 degrees...but we like to go explore in the mountains on untreated forestry roads as well. Not sure if I trust the all seasons for that.


You said you’re in PNW. Seattle, Portland or Vancouver? 

I used to have a Subaru in Seattle with all-seasons. It was adequate to get to ski slopes, but during our “big” snowstorms I had to be careful with all-seasons not to get stuck. 

I also did TSD rallying with that car (unpaved forest roads) for which studless snows (blizzak, hakkapelita) were enough. 

If you have money and space for a set of winter tires then I’d definitely get a set of studless winter tires. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

bateau said:


> You said you’re in PNW. Seattle, Portland or Vancouver?
> 
> I used to have a Subaru in Seattle with all-seasons. It was adequate to get to ski slopes, but during our “big” snowstorms I had to be careful with all-seasons not to get stuck.
> 
> ...


Vancouver, WA area. So pretty temperate and wet all winter long, usually just one or two snow/ice events in town that melts away by the next day. Last year was an exception though. So if I throw winters on just for the occasional fun excursion the 99% case of day to day driving would be noisier and wearing faster than they should be with warmer temps. For this first year anyway with the tread still brand new I may just try out the all seasons and pick up some tire chains just in case.


----------



## Anonu (Jul 14, 2007)

Although 4WD will help where you need traction to go, it won't help in places where you need to stop. 

Winter tires will make a difference for both scenarios.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

I've been driving in snow for a long time and usually I run all season tires. When new they have sufficient traction for all but ice then the only tire is a studded snow if you must go. With the 7.9" of ground clearance and a good set of winter tires I think the Tiguan would be a great vehicle in the snow.


----------



## rocket jay (Dec 19, 2016)

anyone use the tiguan in the snow yet?


----------



## Coderedpl (Jul 9, 2006)

I was hoping to do so today but not enough snow fell down to stick to the roads for me to be able to tell how it is.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

Depends on the trim(tires) that you got too. The Scorpion Verdes on the SEL 18” aren’t great in wet/snow. But still good enough to get you around some light snow.


----------



## refueler (May 24, 2008)

Just drove 70 miles on wet snow covered roads in snow mode a little slush here and there mostly packed snow. Excellent traction and handling never even offered to spin the wheels. It seems like the snow mode keeps you in a higher gear and at a low RPM I think this decreases the likely hood of spinning the wheels. Overall really happy with its drivability on snowy. roads


----------



## dono4100 (Dec 4, 2017)

120 miles round trip today in a snowstorm. Slush to packed. Highway to back roads. Snow mode the whole time and i'm very happy with the traction and handling. Recovered nicely when I could push it. Bridgestone Ecopias on mine


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

First measurable snow of '18 here in NJ yesterday. As it was wet snow, didn't really get to test out how well the traction is etc. as it was not sticking to the roads. Only time on back roads where there is not a lot of traffic but if that, we were only there for a short time. The one thing that I did notice was i kept getting an error message that the front assist is not working. Also, every instance where I slow down close to a stop at a traffic light, parking front sensors were going berserk with the beeping. So i would stop occasionally to look and it looks like it is because of the wet snow accumulating on the parking sensor and on the VW emblem (for the front assist I believe since this is where it is located?). When I clean the wet snow off, the error for the front assist went out and parking sensor would not go off. Anybody else experienced this? Any tips on how to ensure the snow won't accumulate in the front?


----------



## dono4100 (Dec 4, 2017)

TablaRasa said:


> First measurable snow of '18 here in NJ yesterday. As it was wet snow, didn't really get to test out how well the traction is etc. as it was not sticking to the roads. Only time on back roads where there is not a lot of traffic but if that, we were only there for a short time. The one thing that I did notice was i kept getting an error message that the front assist is not working. Also, every instance where I slow down close to a stop at a traffic light, parking front sensors were going berserk with the beeping. So i would stop occasionally to look and it looks like it is because of the wet snow accumulating on the parking sensor and on the VW emblem (for the front assist I believe since this is where it is located?). When I clean the wet snow off, the error for the front assist went out and parking sensor would not go off. Anybody else experienced this? Any tips on how to ensure the snow won't accumulate in the front?


I’ve gotten the front assist error twice (sel so no parking sensor). First was during a driving rain and it cycled on and off... it seemed... with rain intensity. Second time was yesterday during the snowstorm. The snow wasn’t heavy when we left so I never thought to clean the front. Went on and stayed on for the trip. I made sure I cleaned off the front before the trip back and no error even though the snow was much heavier. Doesn’t seem like a bug. Time will tell


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

dono4100 said:


> I’ve gotten the front assist error twice (sel so no parking sensor). First was during a driving rain and it cycled on and off... it seemed... with rain intensity. Second time was yesterday during the snowstorm. The snow wasn’t heavy when we left so I never thought to clean the front. Went on and stayed on for the trip. I made sure I cleaned off the front before the trip back and no error even though the snow was much heavier. Doesn’t seem like a bug. Time will tell


I would've thought they would've accounted for all weather conditions with the assist systems. Also, just hate seeing anything "yellow" on the dash hehe. Hopefully there is something out there that we can spray so the wet snow would just slide off without interfering with the sensors as well.


----------



## ahealey74 (Sep 12, 2017)

We had an inch or two of snow in Upstate NY over the weekend. Did about 50 miles of highway driving on relatively fresh unplowed roads in Snow mode. The Tig felt stable and handled well changing lanes, accelerating and stopping. I can't say I had the opportunity to push it very hard but my experience was promising - I never felt it pull, slip or spin. Assist systems are always a problem in snow and slush - I eventually just disabled them all until I could park and clear the accumulation.


----------



## TablaRasa (May 12, 2008)

ahealey74 said:


> We had an inch or two of snow in Upstate NY over the weekend. Did about 50 miles of highway driving on relatively fresh unplowed roads in Snow mode. The Tig felt stable and handled well changing lanes, accelerating and stopping. I can't say I had the opportunity to push it very hard but my experience was promising - I never felt it pull, slip or spin. Assist systems are always a problem in snow and slush - I eventually just disabled them all until I could park and clear the accumulation.


Yeah i guess. wonder if any of those Ceramic coating treatments will work hehe.


----------



## weebl (Sep 27, 2017)

There's been snow on the ground here since the end of October. Mind you the roads weren't necessarily covered the entire time. The Tiguan handles the snow very nicely. Mine is also wearing winter tires, as AWD is not a replacement for them.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

i am anxiously waiting for it to snow where i live.
its kinda upsetting that Texas is getting snow before us in Kansas...

but i want to have some fun with my 4Motion


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> i am anxiously waiting for it to snow where i live.
> its kinda upsetting that Texas is getting snow before us in Kansas...
> 
> but i want to have some fun with my 4Motion


Supposed to have up to 15 cm over here in Québec - Canada will let you know how my drive goes in the morning tomorrow Blizzack WS80 on 17 inches.


----------



## samuelrh (Feb 4, 2017)

*Lots of snow today, Tiguan is unstoppable.*

Plowed right through ~16 inches of snow without skipping a beat - I'm impressed. I even had the arrogance of parking in a snowbank on a steep hill yesterday without any issue. Ground cleareance is great, too.

Sadly, it takes forever to warm up... But once you get going, it's great.


----------



## KeVWin (Nov 5, 2017)

*Happy with the snow handling*

Have micheline X-ice tires on, big upgrade there compared to the stock Continental tires. Handles great in the snow and on the ice up here in Saskatoon, SK. I like its winter handling better than our 2015 Tiguan, possibly because it's a heavier vehicle?


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Been driving in terrible winter conditions the last 4 days here in Central NY going from zero to nearly 2 feet in that many days. I always test the snowy roads as I am leaving my house by accelerating and then hard on the brakes to get an idea of what I am in for, very impressed with the stock tires in 4+ inches of snow/slush on the road and 13 degrees Fahrenheit. Very little slippage or squirrelyness(that is a word round these parts). Compared to our lighter and much smaller Chevy Trax, it feels predictable and little pull when changing lanes with several inches of slush in between lanes. Traction control is not very intrusive, probably so far for me because it is grabbing pavement well.

Traveled up my 400 foot driveway a few miles an hour with over a foot of light lake effect snow without issue.

My only complaint is the nearly immediate front assist disablement from road snow/salt/grime and the constant hazard notification, turning it off only presents you with the same but permanent hazard notification so thanks for that.


----------



## socialD (Sep 19, 2011)

2THEXTRM said:


> very impressed with the stock tires in 4+ inches of snow/slush on the road and 13 degrees Fahrenheit.


Which stock tires? There are a few out there.


----------



## 2THEXTRM (Dec 5, 2017)

Bridgestone Ecopia tires


----------



## rickytenzer (Nov 16, 2017)

Bought General Altimax R12s. Tig does great in the snow. My front sensors also go berserk during the snow. Nuisance, but nothing that bothers me too much.


----------



## marc505 (May 17, 2009)

PATVW said:


> Supposed to have up to 15 cm over here in Québec - Canada will let you know how my drive goes in the morning tomorrow Blizzack WS80 on 17 inches.


Why don't get you DM-V2? They should outperform for SUV with more reinforcement. 

Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## PATVW (Jul 27, 2016)

marc505 said:


> Why don't get you DM-V2? They should outperform for SUV with more reinforcement.
> 
> Envoyé de mon SM-T813 en utilisant Tapatalk


I guess it is too late since I drove with them.... more than 1500 kms I'm happy with the WS80 so far will check the DM-V2 for the next time.


----------



## davidp158 (Aug 4, 2018)

*Seattle winter driver*

I live in Bellevue (12 miles east of Seattle) and local winter drives rarely encounter snow or ice on the roads. We do a fair amount of skiing and snowshoeing, so I'm thinking a set of winter tires may be wise when we hit the mountain passes. Plenty of snow up there.




socialD said:


> Vancouver, WA area. So pretty temperate and wet all winter long, usually just one or two snow/ice events in town that melts away by the next day. Last year was an exception though. So if I throw winters on just for the occasional fun excursion the 99% case of day to day driving would be noisier and wearing faster than they should be with warmer temps. For this first year anyway with the tread still brand new I may just try out the all seasons and pick up some tire chains just in case.


----------



## zaider (May 30, 2018)

Looking forward to seeing what the Tiguan is like in the snow. The added clearance will be nice as my previous vehicles were an Audi S4 and a very modified STI before that. I've always run Nokian Hakka R or R2's on my vehicles in winter and loved them. No issues on icy highways, snowy back alleys, etc. The only issues came when I got high centered in deep snow. 

I'll probably be looking into the Hakka R2 or R3 for this one. 

We're in Calgary, Canada though, so while winter tires aren't mandated by law like in other parts of the country, our winters are bad enough that they should be. 

Also looking forward to that heated steering wheel!


----------



## cp678 (Jul 5, 2014)

*'18/19 MBQ winter feedback*

Anyone have any constructive feedback on '18/19 MBQ 4motion model Tiguan's in the snow/winter conditions? I've seen some very in depth 4motion comparisons to Audi's Quattro system on YouTube and it looks very impressive. However, I'm in Colorado and do spend 1-2 weekends a month in the mountains. Plows are phenomenal here, but we do have the occasional snow pack both in town and up in the mtns. 

I'm shopping heavy for an '18 SEL Premium R-Line 4motion at the moment. I'm curious to see what peoples feedback is.

Thanks all!

Best,
Colin


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

I got a set of blizzaks last year when I picked mine up and Wisconsin weather we occasionally get 6-10 inches in a single day. I have never felt more comfortable driving in snowy / icy conditions! I didn’t even flip the drive setting to snow. I tried to get it stuck during a heavy wet snow and got out every time.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

blackgliguy said:


> I got a set of blizzaks last year when I picked mine up and Wisconsin weather we occasionally get 6-10 inches in a single day. I have never felt more comfortable driving in snowy / icy conditions! I didn’t even flip the drive setting to snow. I tried to get it stuck during a heavy wet snow and got out every time.


Can you completely turn off traction/stability control?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

My last car was an Audi Q7 4.2 V8 with Quattro. And I'm gonna be honest - the Tiguan's Gen 5 4Motion is every bit as good. Especially when paired with snow tires.









This car is a beast in the snow. Even with the All Seasons it did pretty well. Here it is pushing 11" of snow back in November on 19s and all seasons.. it was unstoppable:









With that said. It's great in snow. But not in extreme cold. (0°F and below).. this car has big grille openings with a tiny engine and no active grille shutters like the competition cars have. So in -15°F weather the car basically never gets up to temperature. Last winter it was -32°F one night and I was commuting and the car never even started blowing slightly warm air until after 20 minutes of driving. 

But if you're comparing the 4WD systems between Audi and VW... They're fairly similar and you probably won't notice a difference. I'm very happy with the 4WD system in this car. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## cp678 (Jul 5, 2014)

This is all very good info! Thank you all.

Luckily here in Denver, while we do get those deeper powder days, they're few and far between unless you're out of town. And even when they do come they're cleared in 24 hours once the snow settles down. I'm pretty confident in the Tiguan, but I'm coming from a Jeep Wrangler Unlimited... totally different vehicle as you all would agree. Good to know though, I'm liking the notes so far. 

Any other thoughts/comments/concerned welcomed


----------



## cp678 (Jul 5, 2014)

D3Audi said:


> With that said. It's great in snow. But not in extreme cold. (0°F and below).. *this car has big grille openings with a tiny engine and no active grille shutters like the competition cars have.* So in -15°F weather the car basically never gets up to temperature. Last winter it was -32°F one night and I was commuting and the car never even started blowing slightly warm air until after 20 minutes of driving.
> 
> But if you're comparing the 4WD systems between Audi and VW... They're fairly similar and you probably won't notice a difference. I'm very happy with the 4WD system in this car.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


What about a front end/grille cover? I had a diesel before that suffered the same issues and threw one of those covers on. They still breathe but allow the engine to warm faster.


----------



## bog6 (Mar 1, 2012)

I am in Ontario and have The Scorpion Verde All Season Plus and wow great in snow with 4Motion. Like a hockey puck on ice though. Winter tires coming.


----------



## helo stella (Oct 7, 2012)

While I cannot offer up an opinion on the snow handling capability of the Tiguan's 4Motion system (yet), I can speak to transitioning from a Wrangler. I had a JKU up until a week ago, when I traded it in for a 19 Tiguan SEL-P R-Line. I have never been more pleased with a vehicle change. The SUV/CUV feels more like a car in both handling and perspective, the seats are supportive and comfortable, the headlights are bright and I can actually see the road, the heated steering wheel is something that I never thought that I would want but use it every morning until the car warms up, the sound is immersive, and the safety features instill confidence that I didnt know I lacked with the Wrangler until now. If the 4Motion is indeed as capable as many have stated, you will thoroughly enjoy the switch. I will say that the guys from The Fast Lane attempted to compare the Tiguan to the CX-5 climbing up a snowy hill. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdW4h_DHmw0&t=684s

It didn't make it and they almost weren't able to get back down without damaging the car, but there were also circumstances that made it difficult like hardpack snow (borderline ice). Also, I'm pretty sure they didnt have snow tires on, which could have made a difference. For what it's worth. Good luck with the search. :beer:

-BP


----------



## cp678 (Jul 5, 2014)

helo stella said:


> While I cannot offer up an opinion on the snow handling capability of the Tiguan's 4Motion system (yet), I can speak to transitioning from a Wrangler. I had a JKU up until a week ago, when I traded it in for a 19 Tiguan SEL-P R-Line. I have never been more pleased with a vehicle change. The SUV/CUV feels more like a car in both handling and perspective, the seats are supportive and comfortable, the headlights are bright and I can actually see the road, the heated steering wheel is something that I never thought that I would want but use it every morning until the car warms up, the sound is immersive, and the safety features instill confidence that I didnt know I lacked with the Wrangler until now. If the 4Motion is indeed as capable as many have stated, you will thoroughly enjoy the switch. I will say that the guys from The Fast Lane attempted to compare the Tiguan to the CX-5 climbing up a snowy hill.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdW4h_DHmw0&t=684s
> 
> ...


stella. This is great feedback. I have some additional questions about your switch! I'll send you a PM thanks


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

everything i have read so far seems promising.

i can say, on the little ice and snow i have had, this 4Motion is amazingly stable. i never felt i was out of control of this vehicle. and im on summer tires (indy firehawk 500)!!!!


----------



## cp678 (Jul 5, 2014)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> everything i have read so far seems promising.
> 
> i can say, on the little ice and snow i have had, this 4Motion is amazingly stable. i never felt i was out of control of this vehicle. and im on summer tires (indy firehawk 500)!!!!


Those Indy Firehawks are awesome tires. Glad to hear they're performing well for you, even in winter conditions. I have family working for Bridgestone/Firestone so unless it's a Toyo I haven't had anything other than the B/F brand on my vehicles. But, for the value you really cannot beat the 500... it's virtually the same technology as the RE-11.

Are you on the SEL-P? What prompted you to move from the stock Hankooks?


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

cp678 said:


> Those Indy Firehawks are awesome tires. Glad to hear they're performing well for you, even in winter conditions. I have family working for Bridgestone/Firestone so unless it's a Toyo I haven't had anything other than the B/F brand on my vehicles. But, for the value you really cannot beat the 500... it's virtually the same technology as the RE-11.
> 
> Are you on the SEL-P? What prompted you to move from the stock Hankooks?


im actually an SE 4Motion.

but when i bought the car, i immediately changed the wheels to a 19x9 Mallory wheel. they had the Pirelli all season on them, but recently changed over to the firehawks!!


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

blitz869 said:


> Can you completely turn off traction/stability control?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Completely no; ESC disable yes. I never got into a situation where I needed that. The snow driver setting does a good job of low rpm crawl; I think it even starts in 2nd gear from a stop. 


Honestly if you are worried about it I would just bite the bullet on snow tires right away and make it a non issue.


----------



## cp678 (Jul 5, 2014)

vdubs kopfschuss GLI said:


> im actually an SE 4Motion.
> 
> but when i bought the car, i immediately changed the wheels to a 19x9 Mallory wheel. they had the Pirelli all season on them, but recently changed over to the firehawks!!


Awesome! Glad to hear it. Enjoy.



blackgliguy said:


> Completely no; ESC disable yes. I never got into a situation where I needed that. The snow driver setting does a good job of low rpm crawl; I think it even starts in 2nd gear from a stop.
> 
> 
> Honestly if you are worried about it I would just bite the bullet on snow tires right away and make it a non issue.


Good feedback here. That snow feature is just a knob on the dash, then the computer does the work?


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

blackgliguy said:


> Completely no; ESC disable yes. I never got into a situation where I needed that. The snow driver setting does a good job of low rpm crawl; I think it even starts in 2nd gear from a stop.
> 
> 
> Honestly if you are worried about it I would just bite the bullet on snow tires right away and make it a non issue.


I live in Ottawa Canada, we get heavy snow falls. It’s nice to be able to shut everything off and plow through the snow without power cutting when the tires start to spin.


----------



## blitz869 (May 7, 2016)

In my mk7r if I press the ESC button it turns off some traction controls. If I press and hold the ESC button for 5 seconds it says (stabilization control ESC deactivate) this allows me to spin all 4 tires in heavy snow, or if I want to play in the snow there’s no nannies kicking in cutting power. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## blackgliguy (May 4, 2004)

cp678 said:


> Good feedback here. That snow feature is just a knob on the dash, then the computer does the work?


Correct a dial by the shift leaver.


----------



## vdubs kopfschuss GLI (Sep 25, 2014)

blitz869 said:


> In my mk7r if I press the ESC button it turns off some traction controls. If I press and hold the ESC button for 5 seconds it says (stabilization control ESC deactivate) this allows me to spin all 4 tires in heavy snow, or if I want to play in the snow there’s no nannies kicking in cutting power.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


unfortunately its not the same on our Tigs.
i had an MK7 GTI that had the same option, i tried it in my SE 4Motion and it is not the same.


----------



## christophe15 (Nov 12, 2018)

I posted a write up in forum a bit ago on my experiences

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9270453-Longer-Trip-Finally-***-My-Impressions***


----------



## IbsFt (Dec 15, 2018)

*Tires tires tires.*

First time in the snow with the Tig today was a dissapointment. Worse than any AWD or 4wd we've owned. I even took out our 2005 Escape 4wd to see if the conditions were really that bad, no they weren't as the Escape did much better. For now I'm going to assume it is the Giti tires that came on the car. Why VW would cripple a 4 motion in a snowy region with such useless "all season" tires is dumbfounding. So now we need to buy "winter tyres" for an awd vehicle. I guess there is a first for everything.

As for the snow mode, it is too restricting with the already marginal engine power. The Tig just seems like its broken, step on the gas and nothing seems to happen, like what the heck? If it was a high power vehicle the snow mode might be more useful. Maybe its good in really icy conditions or just for those who cannot feather the throttle to suit conditions? Also, after reading all the praise for the 4 motion system my expectations were probably too high. Though, at the very least, it should have out performed our old AWD minivan in the snow :thumbdown: :facepalm:

Now to spend hours reading threads on winter tires........


----------



## D3Audi (Feb 18, 2016)

IbsFt said:


> For now I'm going to assume it is the Giti tires that came on the car. Why VW would cripple a 4 motion in a snowy region with such useless "all season" tires is dumbfounding. So now we need to buy "winter tyres" for an awd vehicle. I guess there is a first for everything.


You should ALWAYS buy winter tires. Regardless of 4WD or not. I 100% guarantee your issues are from those all seasons. Not the 4WD system. The Bridgestone tires I originally had were so junk also. 

I have Nokian Nordman 7 studded tires on my tig for winter, my last car was an Audi Q7 with Pirelli Winter Carving Edge Studded tires. 

The Tiguan's 4Motion is MUCH better in the snow than the Audi's torsen quattro from a safety and security standpoint. 4Motion is front biased so you don't really need to worry about the rear and kicking out like on a RWD biased AWD car (Audi). With the studded tires the Tiguan will go literally anywhere and pull itself along through the snow. It can send up to 50% of engine torque to the rear wheels when it needs it for a full 50/50 split AWD. It does this in inclement conditions. Otherwise the car drives in mostly 90% front wheel drive and only 10% to the rear wheels on the highway. That is until something slips, or even if the car thinks it will slip it'll engage the rear. From a stop the rear is also pre-engaged so you don't need to worry about FWD slipping. My Tiguan is one of the best winter vehicles I have had. I have no trouble cruising at 55mph on snow covered back roads. And I plowed through 2 foot of snow to get to my driveway this last storm and had no big issues. It's a tank in the snow. 

The Tiguan is not as fun as a RWD biased car - but on my commute I don't really wanna have fun drifting and such lol. 4Motion will do everything Quattro can do aside from drifting. Lol. Get some winter tires and you'll see. This car is a beast in the snow. 

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## Nitr01 (Jan 5, 2019)

IbsFt said:


> First time in the snow with the Tig today was a dissapointment. Worse than any AWD or 4wd we've owned. I even took out our 2005 Escape 4wd to see if the conditions were really that bad, no they weren't as the Escape did much better. For now I'm going to assume it is the Giti tires that came on the car. Why VW would cripple a 4 motion in a snowy region with such useless "all season" tires is dumbfounding. So now we need to buy "winter tyres" for an awd vehicle. I guess there is a first for everything.
> 
> As for the snow mode, it is too restricting with the already marginal engine power. The Tig just seems like its broken, step on the gas and nothing seems to happen, like what the heck? If it was a high power vehicle the snow mode might be more useful. Maybe its good in really icy conditions or just for those who cannot feather the throttle to suit conditions? Also, after reading all the praise for the 4 motion system my expectations were probably too high. Though, at the very least, it should have out performed our old AWD minivan in the snow  :facepalm:
> 
> Now to spend hours reading threads on winter tires........


The snow mode is supposed to idiot proof the pedal. That's why it feels like it doesn't have anything. Its like that to limit wheel slip and cause a nice slow acceleration. My Infiniti snow button does the same thing so it's great for my wife but I'd rather just let them rip and hold it straight. I also agree with the other post that 4motion FWD base isn't as much fun as my G AWD RWD with everything disabled with 6 inches of snow to play in. 

Sent from my LG-US998 using Tapatalk


----------



## Miroki (May 30, 2018)

With some proper tires, the Tiguan has been great in the snow.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

We switched from an AWD CR-V to a FWD Tiguan and the Tiguan has put the CR-V to shame. We've driven it each time there's been a snow storm (Kansas snow storms so under a foot of snow and typically ice underneath) and I cannot believe how capable it is on OEM all season tires and being just FWD. The short gearing, if you're light on the throttle, gets it easily going without wheelspin. It brakes and steers extremely well. I've been completely blown away by this thing. The CR-V struggled to move, struggled to turn, struggled to brake with the same type of driving style.


----------



## Starstarbucks (Oct 10, 2019)

For a Mk2 Tiguan Trendline FWD, 17 inch wheels, any suggestions on OEM steelies vs after market steelies or some cheaper alloy wheels for winter? 

I had problem with vibration on after market steelies back in the days on my MkV Rabbit and that got fixed by replacing all with OEM steelies. 

There ain't many Tiguan steelies around where I live (Ottawa Canada). I just want to make a right choice right off the line. Thanks. 


PS: for folks who have the OEM steels, are they like the silver one like the Mk1 Tiguan or the black one? 



Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## titleman (Sep 29, 2019)

bateau said:


> You said you’re in PNW. Seattle, Portland or Vancouver?
> 
> I used to have a Subaru in Seattle with all-seasons. It was adequate to get to ski slopes, but during our “big” snowstorms I had to be careful with all-seasons not to get stuck.
> 
> ...


I have a 2018 forester and just bought a 2019 Tiguan. If the Tiguan is half the car in the snow that the Forester is I'll be happy. The Forester is an animal in the snow.


----------



## LennyNero (Aug 25, 2018)

The VW steel wheels (5QF 601 027 03C) are 17" black steel e-coat. They are $131USD each and do not come with valve stems. Compatible center caps are the star shaped cap (5N0 601 169 XRW) and the disc shaped cap (2K0 601 149 C). 

Here's a pic of what they look like with the star center cap and 235/65r17 Bridgestone Blizzak DM-V2 tires.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

First decent snow here in Denver with about 6 inches and temps in teens this morning.

Some wheelspin initially and then I switched to "snowflake" mode. I was surprised what a difference it made.
With these Giti tires, I got around quite nicely with NO wheelspin as the the throttle response is reduced and
it starts out in a higher gear. Right now, I don't think I need dedicated snow tires.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

schagaphonic said:


> ... Right now, I don't think I need dedicated snow tires.


Snowflake mode doesn't help you stop faster.


----------



## WISVW (Aug 25, 2003)

schagaphonic said:


> First decent snow here in Denver with about 6 inches and temps in teens this morning.
> 
> Some wheelspin initially and then I switched to "snowflake" mode. I was surprised what a difference it made.
> With these Giti tires, I got around quite nicely with NO wheelspin as the the throttle response is reduced and
> it starts out in a higher gear. Right now, I don't think I need dedicated snow tires.


Good to know! I've put dedicated snows on every vehicle I've had since 1994 (don't ask, it's a lot!). I drove a ten year old Honda Element (from work) with decent all seasons in the middle of a good snow storm last year, and could not believe the traction I got. I assuming the Tig will do just as well. I have the Continentals.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

phlegm said:


> Snowflake mode doesn't help you stop faster.


I didn't make any claims on stopping, I only claim better traction.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

No snow or ice here the last 3 winters, we use to get at least one every year. The last one was a record for most in one day at 9". Torsen 4Mo on the B5 worked great. 
I did hit 3" snow in May in Kings Canyon/Sequoia and Yosemite. No issues on the stock GITI, but it was wet snow, not ice.


----------



## phlegm (Apr 24, 2019)

schagaphonic said:


> I didn't make any claims on stopping, I only claim better traction.


Right, but your post suggests you've used dedicated winter tires in the past - especially in Denver. You must be aware they offer better stopping ability - even on dry, but cold pavement. Given that, I'm surprised you'd stick with all seasons, regardless of vehicle.

We see a ton of 4x4 vehicles in the ditch, typically on off ramps because they have the traction to get moving (often too quickly for the conditions), but their ability to slow down has been compromised with their default tires, with non-ideal harder compounds (at colder temps) and tread patterns (lack of sipes).


----------



## greggmischenko (Mar 21, 2011)

Just received the new winter setup for my wife's Tiguan: 








+










I ordered from Discount Tire Direct for the first time (I usually order from TireRack). Wheels are X WHEELS brand, model is ER-1, 17"x7.5", +40mm offset. Tires are General Altimax Arctic 12 in 215/65/17. I've had Altimax Arctics on my previous few cars and loved them in the snow, especially given the price. I was temped to go up to 235/65/17 for additional ground clearance and traction but opted to just stick with OEM sizing.

My previous two cars were Gen1 Tiguans which did really well in the snow with proper tires, so I'm excited to see how the new Tiguan does with its dedicated winter mode and newer/improved? AWD system. My family is headed up to Vermont in November so I'm hoping to see some snow up there and give the new setup a good test.


----------



## Tooleman694 (Oct 19, 2019)

Im looking forward to taking it out in the snow, I am wondering if it will do better then my Toyota Seq TRD.


----------



## schagaphonic (Aug 24, 2008)

phlegm said:


> Right, but your post suggests you've used dedicated winter tires in the past - especially in Denver. You must be aware they offer better stopping ability - even on dry, but cold pavement. Given that, I'm surprised you'd stick with all seasons, regardless of vehicle.
> 
> We see a ton of 4x4 vehicles in the ditch, typically on off ramps because they have the traction to get moving (often too quickly for the conditions), but their ability to slow down has been compromised with their default tires, with non-ideal harder compounds (at colder temps) and tread patterns (lack of sipes).


Well, I may need to rethink all that. I'm running the best all-season tires made in Indonesia, the Gitis. Traction and braking are both above average compared to Contis I've run in the past. If my confidence changes, I'll shop for dedicated snows.
Fun fact, "Giti" is pronounced "GT"


----------



## skrol (Aug 18, 2020)

Today was my first real experience with my wife's Tiguan in snow/ice. In Howard Co MD, we got mostly heavy sleet and the roads were very slick. I was completely impressed with the Tig's handling in the mess. Even in "normal" mode it did very well even with the factory installed all season tires. I tried the "Snow" mode but it only slowed me down. I guess there must be conditions where it is needed. I could get the Tig to spin and slide but I really had to try. It was almost no fun in the snow but very safe. 

For snow fun I'll take my Volvo V50 T5 FWD with 6 speed manual. But, I'm glad my wife has a sure footed vehicle in bad weather.


----------



## dragonpalm (May 9, 2016)

Agreed. The Tig is my first AWD car and it did well during the few days of heavy snow we got in WA recently. I was nervous because I’ve had bad experiences with FWD in the snow (GTI) but the Tig never slipped and all 4 wheels were always moving. I’m sure with snow tires it could go almost anywhere.


----------



## bluejacket (Aug 4, 2015)

Ok i have a 2018 Tiguan sel Primium 4Motion 
And i live in north Texas. Let me tell you during this heavy winter week with lots of snow and ice my Tiggy performed outstanding i selected snow mode and it got me back and forth to work safely with no issues. Heated seats and heated steering wheel was a huge plus. AWD is the best option i ever purchased. My Tiguan is the best!!!!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## T dub C (Feb 11, 2005)

I was also pleasantly surprised with the Tiguan's snow abilities with the 20" wheels. Sport mode in an empty parking lot was a fun time. 

I will likely pick up a winter set for next winter.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

bluejacket said:


> And i live in north Texas.


 A BlueJacket in Dallas? Columbus Ohio native?


----------



## bluejacket (Aug 4, 2015)

Bluejacket here i live in Arlington Texas. Right in the middle between Dallas and Fort Worth Tx.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Acsom (Dec 29, 2019)

I used “SNOW” mode to get out of my driveway after an 18” snowfall. It was pretty impressive. I asked a question about it here, because it does feel like you’re dragging an anchor. Just use it for actual snow, not “snowy”.


----------



## Diego012 (Aug 14, 2019)

Drove on snow covered roads up in the mountains to a resort a few weeks ago. I was a little hesitant about the trip because of snow predictions. We were greeted by a foot of snow the last morning there but my 2019 SEL FWD (non AWD) got us out of there and home just fine.


----------



## vwjunky18t (Mar 18, 2002)

I’ve got Hakkapeliitta R3s on the stock 17s on my wife’s Tig up here in Minnesota. It’s hands down the least dramatic thing I’ve driven in winter conditions. Not fun, not exciting, nothing. Just point it and apply throttle. Snow mode guts the power but is very effective in bad conditions. Exactly what I want my family in. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phildo (Jul 23, 1999)

2020 Tiguan SE with factory tires. No issues so far this season in Central Oregon (Bend area). I would probably install winter tires if we did a lot of back country driving and/or crossing mountain passes. We live outside the city in a neighborhood that plows regularly. Snow mode is great to prevent wheel spin. No regrets!


----------



## FOLK_VAHGEN (Aug 14, 2020)

Didn’t get many if any pictures of TigR actually in the snow this winter season. But, picked up on some 16” Blizzak DMV-2’s and Fifteen52’s as my dedicated winter wheels. No exaggeration... From first day of heavy snow and most recent Frozen ice rain days in chicago.... I thought to myself is the best damn investment I’ve made in a long time hahaha


----------



## JumpinJax (11 mo ago)

n0thing said:


> We switched from an AWD CR-V to a FWD Tiguan and the Tiguan has put the CR-V to shame. We've driven it each time there's been a snow storm (Kansas snow storms so under a foot of snow and typically ice underneath) and I cannot believe how capable it is on OEM all season tires and being just FWD. The short gearing, if you're light on the throttle, gets it easily going without wheelspin. It brakes and steers extremely well. I've been completely blown away by this thing. The CR-V struggled to move, struggled to turn, struggled to brake with the same type of driving style.


I saw you have a FWD Tiguan in the KC area. I just bought a new 22 Tiguan in KC and am a little concerned about regretting the FWD decision with snow. Have you had any problems with it or wish you had 4motion? How has it been in the snow the last few years? Thanks!


----------



## n0thing (Mar 30, 2014)

JumpinJax said:


> I saw you have a FWD Tiguan in the KC area. I just bought a new 22 Tiguan in KC and am a little concerned about regretting the FWD decision with snow. Have you had any problems with it or wish you had 4motion? How has it been in the snow the last few years? Thanks!


We no longer own the Tiguan but it had no issues getting around in the snow. I was quite impressed with it given it was FWD.


----------

